# Barn near NSAC?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to NSAC for college and I'm looking for a barn near it, is there a website that could help? I keep looking on google but I can't find anything.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

im in the same boat! debating whether or not im going to take my boy to AC with me in the fall or not.. to my knowledge there is an NSAC barn that boards, dont quote me on that one tho i could be wrong.. but unless i find a place with an indoor that is cheap and nearby campus, San will be staying home with my parents


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Same LOL I did find one on atlanticrider.com it said it was by nsac but it costs 350 a month, so I'm not sure if my parents will pay for school and board  

I am soo excited to go, even thought I don't graduate till 2012, Are you going this year?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yess! I'm graduating in june! I'm so excited haha my parents said if I want my horse to come with me I have to pay for it myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats sucky  But at least you will still have him.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha yes he's a pretty easy keeper so ill never have to sell him due to expenses haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, wanted to congrats on getting into NSAC with my grades I didn't even bother to apply. Community College isn't that bad? What are you guys going for? And good luck finding a boarding stable, I don't know of any within a hour of the place.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still in the midst of applying, just have to send my 2nd set of transcripts in but things are looking extremely well, have been hearing lots of positive feedback from many different workers on campus, but thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You should still apply! I am going for the Equine Business thing lol it's a 2 year program. It's going to be sucky if I have to drive an hour to see Ducky, that is if he can come with me!

I will have to sell or lease my mare, might even have to sell both, I'm not sure.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

Cool, I know alot of people that have tried, they get in for the pre vet but can't continue to vet, so they switch to dall for nurse or something because it is easier.

I am not going to apply, been out of school for over a year and getting lots of horse experience from hands on, and decided it wasn't for me, horses are my hobby and a good part of my life but I am not going to kid myself, I would not make a good vet or horse business owner have to deal with to many people! Just ask the people I train dogs for. lol

I do not kid on my grades through high school, besides all the sciences I got on by the skin of my teeth. I heard though it is a great school and actually have a friend in pre vet right now, she got in on a scholarship. Good luck


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats good for your friend! And fun! you get to train dogs! 
Thanks  I am soo excited to go!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes it is definitely a great school my brother has been there for the last 4 years and he's said its definitly the school for me, he said nothing but good things about it so I'm really excited! I applied for B.Sc in Agricultural Business! Its a 4 year program
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

My uncle and aunt and their 4 kids all went their LOL They actually got to be in a pamphlet for the school.


----------



## mooney (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah I train dogs, I am pretty blunt about it though, and some people don't like that I don't sugar coat things, if it is aggeresive it really is. You guys sound really excited for sure.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I prefer blunt people lol they get right to the point instead of walking around things. Yeah, I just really want to get out of high school and start working with horses <3


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl (Apr 27, 2010)

I think, don't quote me for sure, that the Truro race track, which is just a hop, skip and a jump away, boards horses for students at NSAC! I was seriously considering going to this college! I went and took a tour and really liked what they had to offer! But, I didn't want to go that far away from home. I opted for Oulton College in Moncton to take a Veterinary Technician course! Good luck guys!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes, the truro racetrack is literally a street over, nsac campus is in my brothers back yard and the racetrack is right across the street from my brothers house


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to google that!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

went for a campus tour of NSAC yesterday and it was awesome!! im so excited to move there in the fall.. did get a chance to talk to a student about local boarding facilities, and she said that the racetrack does board for NSAC students.. its $90-100 a month (heard 90 from one girl, and 100 from another).. but you must provide feed & bedding for your horse, and take care of it yourself (feed, water, clean out, etc), there is also turnout, they have a specific field for NSAC students.. and you always have access to the indoor arena (where the exhibition is held), and there is also an outdoor ring.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

AMAZING! Thanks soo much! I think my parents would be more willing to sped 90-100 plus feed etc.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait does that include hay? or would I have to buy that?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

but when you think about it a bag of shavings every day plus hay & grain will equal out to just as much as a boarding stable where the barn owner takes care of your horse & supplies it


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

you supply everything, all they supply you with is a stall & a place to ride pretty much.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Well the only other barn costs 350... I am not paying that. My uncle has a dairy farm by there so he could supply me with hay and my parents can pay him later. So just feed, shavings, hoofs, vet. anything else I would need to pay for?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yea im pretty sure thats it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Not too bad, but it is self care? you clean the stalls?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes you need to feed, water, and clean out your own horse everyday


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder what time all of my classes would be? Well, I guess I don't really need to figure it all out right now lol


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

yeah your not goin for another year so i wouldnt worry about it too much right now


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I just get so excited! LOL What did you get to see on your tour?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

got to see Cox Institute, Student Services, Fraser house, toured the barns, and ate at meal hall, my tour guide was a friend of my brothers so we had a lot of the same friends aswell so we had a lot to talk about about school and not, so it wasnt awkward haha but she walked me around the campus, showed me where everything was and answered any questions i had.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to finish my application to NSAC once my term report comes out...tomorrow. Hoping to get into Pre-vet, then finish the animal science degree(I forget the proper name)

$350 a month isn't bad. In NL board runs from 350-550, most around 400-500, but if you can get a stall in St.John's your lucky. 

If I get in, I need to find a lesson barn or do a part-lease on a horse, so keep an eye out for people like me:wink:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Will do! And I hope you get in!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

What is your budget? Will you have access to a car? There are many smaller barns near the campus although you probably need to drive to most of them. The racetrack ("AC Barn") is right there but the others are correct in saying you have to buy your feed/bedding and do all the work yourself. That means going out to the barn 2-3 times a day, every day. It doesn't matter if you have 4 exams to study for a 3 papers to write - you still have to get out there. Usually they work out a chart though so you take turns doing chores. 

I don't think you have unlimited access to the indoor at the track barn (the MacMillan Centre) although you can use the two outdoor/warmup rings unlimited unless there's a show/event going on.

Honestly, I recommend you leave your horse at home the first year. The course load is intense. If it's your first time living alone, you'll have to adjust to that too. There are so many horse people there that you can easily make horsey friends and even join the equestrian team. Your second year you'll understand the course load better, know the area and horsey resources better, and have a better idea of whether or not you can afford the time and money.

I'm not trying to be negative but rather give you an honest expectation!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't mind at all! Thanks for the honest post! 

Actually live better alone or with minimal company, I prefer it  And I have some family up there so they could help me find things.

I also have a while to think on things.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I live best alone too lol but it's still different the first time. I basically did all my own laundry, cooking, cleaning, etc. before I moved out but it was still "different" living on my own the first time, especially balancing school, social life, "you" time, a horse, and possibly a part time job.

I live 10 minutes from NSAC!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats really cool!! I wish I lived closer to it  Yeah I'm sure it will be very different from home. My parents don't want me to get a part time job because they want me to focus on school.
Ahaha, I don't have a social life and horse time is me time  But I am worried that if I bring my horse I might not have enough time to study and do school work.

Did you go to NSAC?


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

No, but I worked at the track and know many people who go/went there. I went to Dalhousie University in Halifax, Olds College in Alberta (took racetrack grooming!), and now I am taking Business Admin at NSCC but I do my classes online.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know what Residence is like? I will be staying there AT LEAST for first semester so I am wondering about it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very cool BeauReba! I am wondering that too EmilyandNikki.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Residence is good from what i hear, i've been in fraser house & chapman, the girl who showed me around said that fraser and chapman are more social than trueman, which means more parties in those two im guessing haha..im also staying on res my first year


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Chapman is the big party house lol There are quiet wings though with no parties. Personally, I could never live in res. I like to cook, have my peace and quiet, and don't live well with lots of people. My first year college I lived in a boarding house and second semester I got an apartment with a coworker.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Just got accepted into the pre-vet program!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG!! Congradulations!!


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

congrats!
i got accepted into B.Sc Agr. Business a couple weeks ago


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Ray!

Thats great Canadian!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Your going to have soo much fun!! How long is the pre-vet program? Are you going in 2011? lol


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I am going in 2011!(well hopefully. I need to finish high school first, with high enough grades to keep my seat) 
The program is 2 years, 20 courses 5 courses per semester. I'm not sue if I will complete all necessary courses in 2 years with high enough grades, so I might have to spend longer at it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! Don't worry, just do as best as you can! Is that just for the pre-vet program?


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Yup, just for the pre-vet.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you going to do the whole vet thing there too?


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Nope. I have to do the vet degree at UPEI since that's where the Atlantic Veterinary collage is located. Which I'm just hoping to have the marks to get an interview.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh icic, Well good luck with it!


----------

